# Size of Ariens Pro skid shoe bolt.



## Øystein Eriksen (Nov 30, 2019)

Does anyone know the specifications of the skid shoe bolts on Ariens Pro. I was thinking of replacing the nuts with cam levers. I would then be able to adjust the skid shoes much faster and without tools. I got stuck trying to find out the specifications of the bolts.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You will not be able to get them tight enough by hand and will still need tools.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Even with some sort of cam-lock mechanism? That's how bicycle quick-releases work for wheels, and they seem to clamp up pretty tightly. With 2 clamps per skid shoe, I'd think they'd be tight enough. 

Aystein, if you wanted to really make the adjustments quick, you might be able to do something like the wheel height adjusters on walk-behind lawn mowers. I have ones where the wheel is attached to an arm on a pivot, you pull a spring-type lever off of a notch, and rotate it to line up with another notch, then let it go. 

I think some people have put rollerblade wheels on their blowers, instead of skids. Those might work better with the type of mechanism I'm trying to describe. 

Good luck with it! Is there a specific machine you're trying to check? With the model #, you might be able to get at least the length and size of the bolts from your parts list, off the Ariens website. 

I have an Ariens Pro, but mine is almost 20 years old, and things may have changed since mine, so it may not be a good reference. I've also changed over to the plastic skids, so my mounting hardware has changed, though I think they were just longer versions of the bolts.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

If no one posts the bolt specs I'll check mine when I get home tomorrow and post um.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I haven't worked on a Pro but most of the Ariens skid shoes I've worked on use 3/8-16 x 1" or 3/8-16 x 3/4" carriage head bolts, grade 5. I keep a stock of the 1" in stainless steel....hope this helps.

I you have the specific model and serial number, there should be a .PDF parts manual on Ariens' web site.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

rod330 said:


> I haven't worked on a Pro but most of the Ariens skid shoes I've worked on use 3/8-16 x 1" or 3/8-16 x 3/4" carriage head bolts, grade 5. I keep a stock of the 1" in stainless steel....hope this helps.
> 
> I you have the specific model and serial number, there should be a .PDF parts manual on Ariens' web site.


I checked the parts manuals and you are correct.

The new Rapidtrack Pro and my 2015 Platinum SHO use the same 3/8"-16 x 1" for the stock steel skid shoes according to their respective parts manuals. The plastic skid shoes from Ariens comes with the same 3/8"-16 thread but a 1" and 3/16" length.


----------



## dernt (Dec 30, 2019)

My old 1336 Pro has 3/8"-16 carriage bolts installed as 'studs' for the shoes.


----------



## Dmart0927 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hello, could anyone measure the bolt spacing and distance from thr bottom of the housing for the pro skid shoes? Mine is 500 miles away and I need to make a new set of shoes. Of course I could have just remembered to take them home with me... Thanks!


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Dmart0927 said:


> Hello, could anyone measure the bolt spacing and distance from thr bottom of the housing for the pro skid shoes? Mine is 500 miles away and I need to make a new set of shoes. Of course I could have just remembered to take them home with me... Thanks!


First post needs a hearty welcome...Hearty Welcome....to the New Year!


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Dmart0927 said:


> Hello, could anyone measure the bolt spacing and distance from thr bottom of the housing for the pro skid shoes? Mine is 500 miles away and I need to make a new set of shoes. Of course I could have just remembered to take them home with me... Thanks!


The steel and plastic skid shoes have the same dimensions:

on 3" centers;
slot is 1" and 3/4" high at side that fits to bucket (plastic skid is wider and taller to allow for washer on outside face);
slot is 1" from bottom surface of skid shoe;
When skid shoes are new and allowing 1/8" to scraper blade the bolts fit about half way in the slots.


----------



## Dmart0927 (Jan 1, 2020)

Thank you for the warm welcome and especially for the detailed information on the skid shoe size. That's more than I ever hoped to get! I'll sketch something up to make sure I understand before getting started. Thank you.

Before joining, I browsed the forum many times when looking for advice on what to purchase and how to setup my machine. Everyone has been a great help and I'm appreciative of what this forum has done for helping me. I'm sure many others are/were in the same position.

Thank you again.


----------



## Øystein Eriksen (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. I have ordered some cam levers now. Maybe i have to get some longer bolts for the rear bolts. They go through the scraper bar as well and less is protruding on the side of the skid shoes. I will give an update when I have tried the setup.


----------

